
Ask HN: Anyone Running an AI Startup? - tixocloud
We’re building AI infrastructure to help AI startups accelerate product development and scale. We’re early stage so just wanted to have conversations with fellow startup founders about how big of a problem this is.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
sequoiar6868
How to evaluate the required computing resource for training dedicated
model(DNN/CNN/RNN,etc) and dataset ?

